

GMAIL: Increase in legitimate emails ending up in SPAM - phylosopher

Is anyone seeing an increase in the amount of legitimate email ending up in the SPAM folder? I forward email from my startup to my personal account and have noticed that replies to original emails are ending up in the SPAM folder. This is alarming and I'm looking for a cause. Reminded of this essay by PG http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html
======
ScottWhigham
Yes, I've noticed that as well. I've also noticed the opposite - more spam
getting in to the inbox. It seems maybe they are tweaking the algo a bit.

